# Wiring 4 wires to a 3 Wire Plug Maytag Dryer



## Drewster (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, i am very illiterate with working around electricity (hence why i signed up for the forums lol) anyways i bought a used electric maytag neptune dyer model number mde5500ayw and from the factory it came with a 3 wire power cord and the house we just bought has a 4 wire plug outlet. i snapped a picture of what i have so far before i hook it up and fry the motor or something! please let me know if this is the correct way or if the wires need to be switched. thanks everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Stl elec (Dec 18, 2012)

That is correct but you need to put a 3/4" romex conn on that wire where it enters the dryer so the wire doesn't get cut over time on the sharp edges


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Frying the motor should be the least of your worries. What if you kill someone who touches it?
That is why the sign up that you ignored says professional electricians, not DIY.
Although the picture looks good from here, with exception of the missing connector, you could still have a jumper wire connected to the wrong location that we can't see

IBTL


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Before this thread gets locked say Hi to my family for me... they are in Graham as well.

Pete


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

All dryers and ranges have that three port tie in. They all almost always come with a N to G strap that gets field removed for 4 wire install.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anybody not read the forum rules anymore? Your not working as an electrician or related as a living. 

As for your dryer this is basic stuff. Your green ground connection doesnt look to good by the way, and the bonding strap...?

IBTL


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Drewster said:


> Hello everyone, i am very illiterate with working around electricity (hence why i signed up for the forums lol)


Which, if you read the rules when signing up, is how you would have known this type of thread is not allowed on this site._ 



Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

